# Welding: On the Cheap



## sureicanfish

I love to weld and I can do it for cheap. Figured it would be a good way to scrape up some extra cash while the wife is in school. I can do steel, aluminum, and stainless: MIG only, light fabrication is no problem. I've built a chopper, trailers, fixed one of everything, exhaust, etc... I am licensed in S.R. county if thats important to you. Call me at 85O-232-O965, thanks for looking.


----------



## zulubravo34

can you do t tops?


----------



## sureicanfish

sorry, dont have a means of bending tubing. i could probably repair one if you have cracked welds or something like that. thanks


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

*On a bender*

We will bend it. You can weld it. There is more to the fits than what you think. Tim


----------



## MrPhoShiz

can you cut 1/4 alum plate? I have plans for a Fish Finder Transducer mount i would like to put together.


----------



## sureicanfish

Sure, draw up some plans and drop me a line.


----------



## sureicanfish

lots of calls but no shows, btt:whistling:


----------



## Team Hobie

On another thread you asked about kayak cart wheels. When you come by to get them, I'd like to talk to you about ideas for kayak cart design that will need some welding.
Ted 206-0472


----------



## Flounderpounder

sure said:


> lots of calls but no shows, btt:whistling:


 
Sorry man, been busy, and on vacation this week. I'll hook up when I can.


----------



## sureicanfish

Ted, you got it! Flounderpounder enjoy vacation and call whenever.


----------



## super satin

two thumbs up for the guy trying to make a little extra cash! then you get the self proclaimed inovater of the craft trying to belittle him about "more to fits than what you think". give the guy a chance, we all know the sun rises and sets at breeze fabrication but' this guy needs to eat too!


----------



## sureicanfish

Easy super, I see where your coming from and admit to feeling a little sting with that comment, but I don't intend or want to compete with any well known and established shops. I'm just a guy with some skills that realizes not everyone has a job that requires Jesse James himself to stick two pieces of metal together. Heck I'd be fine doing the jobs bigger outfits wouldn't bother with for being too small or unprofitable. At any rate, thanks for the support.


----------



## sureicanfish

btt


----------



## FLbeachbum

sure said:


> Easy super, I see where your coming from and admit to feeling a little sting with that comment, but I don't intend or want to compete with any well known and established shops. I'm just a guy with some skills that realizes not everyone has a job that requires Jesse James himself to stick two pieces of metal together. Heck I'd be fine doing the jobs bigger outfits wouldn't bother with for being too small or unprofitable. At any rate, thanks for the support.



Good for you and well handled. Nice to see a gentleman. Wish I had some work for you.


----------



## oxbeast1210

I had him make two sets of kayak storage racks that attach to my fence.
They turned out great and he even installed them ,Great price too. next hes making something for my truck so I can hold two kayaks better


----------



## Xiphius

do you come on site..I have a gate that needs some help. Or where is your shop?


----------



## sureicanfish

pm sent, thx


----------



## BananaTom

*I may have something for you. Gotta a small trailer, need to build a ramp, for my Mothers Hoverround, electric chair.*

*She can not walk anymore, and trying to make sure she does not miss the Blue Angel Home Coming Show, next year, and many other things she wants to do. *

*Her car is to small for the automated lift. But can pull a small trailer I just found. Now need a custom made ramp, of some sort.*

*What part of the Panhandle are you in?*


----------



## sureicanfish

some projects i've been working on lately, these are a lot of fun to build but i guess i should stop until somebody buys one lol!


----------



## Stargazer2

Can you make Bars for windows (burglar type)? I had a break in and they managed to cut the plastic frame unnderneath the window just large enoug to be able to reach in and unlock the door. I checked with Home depot and they are asking over $300.00 for Burglar bars for this window 2 1/2 wide and 3 1/2 long. To much money. Would you be able to make these? The Bars need to be set close together. Thanks


----------



## sureicanfish

Of course I could! And much cheaper too, pm sent.


----------



## Stargazer2

Hello again, I checked my Email and no reply. Please send another PM I am very anxious to have these made. Thanks again.


----------



## sureicanfish

Pm sent. I am getting confirmation that its being sent. I don't think you will get email notification, only messages in your forum inbox. Feel free to call me, 232-O965


----------



## sealark

Damn that project you built looks like you can do a little bending. Imagine that!!!! And some good looking welds also.


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee

What kind of tubing bender do you use? I've been looking for a cheap option to bend some 3/4" round, but all the benders I can find are rediculously expensive.


----------



## Stargazer2

Good morning, I cannot thank you enough for doing such a good job on the security Bars and taking time out on your Sunday to install them. They look great and believe me I slept better last night than I have since the break in. My son in law came by this morning and installed the new lock. The first thing he did was comment on the great job you did. Thanks again also for offering to install the new lock for me. You and your lovely wife are a credit to the Forum. I hope the New Year brings you much success. :thumbup:


----------



## sureicanfish

Truly happy to help! Thanks so much and don't hesitate to call should you need anything in the future.


----------



## 6-Penn

PM sent.


----------



## pm80

Thanks for the awesome job on my mower. If anybody needs something welded right this is ur guy. Went above and beyond what most would do for a great price.

Thanks again


----------



## oxbeast1210

I agree great work at a great price


----------



## sureicanfish

thanks guys! hey ox you still thinking on that stand-up deal for the PA?


----------



## Pi Lvr83

I am "sold" on the good comments. I will be calling soon for some welding on my kayak trailer modification once I find the right material. I have dexion and some galvanized but want to raise the height to 2.5' and add dexion as cross members to make a tandem trailer.


----------



## sureicanfish

Sounds great, I love trailer work, drop me a line any time.


----------



## sureicanfish

Bump


----------



## oxbeast1210

He does great work I used the kayak racks he built me for my set up in my garage.


----------



## oxbeast1210

pic


----------



## oxbeast1210

I need some advice on my boat trailer when you get a chance shoot me a text please


----------



## sureicanfish

Bump!


----------



## pm80

Thanks again for the help. Quality job and very honest. If you need any welding or metal work this is your guy.


----------



## Spoolin Up

I am not an welding inspector, but i have been around men that can burn wire and know a good quality weld when I see one. This fella here has the knack for it plus he's a good guy.


----------



## kelly1

He did some work on my van for me. Great job! :thumbup:


----------



## sureicanfish

Thanks guys! Just found out my wife is pregnant, finally, so....BUMP!!


----------



## Spoolin Up

Congrats Bro... what were you doing wrong? Thinking about a custom exhaust for my 96 7.3 turbo. Any ideas?


----------



## Chapman5011

sure said:


> I love to weld and I can do it for cheap. Figured it would be a good way to scrape up some extra cash while the wife is in school. I can do steel, aluminum, and stainless: MIG only, light fabrication is no problem. I've built a chopper, trailers, fixed one of everything, exhaust, etc... I am licensed in S.R. county if thats important to you. Call me at 85O-232-O965, thanks for looking.


I want to have 4 more rocket launchers put on the front on my ttop roof. I have 4 in the back like most. But now I want 4 in the front and maybe 1 on each side amounted at an angle. So possibly 6..... But 4 for sure. 
Would I need to buy them or can you make them out of tubing. My boat is in orange beach, trailered, so I could bring it where ever.


----------



## sureicanfish

Bigdaddy's said:


> Congrats Bro... what were you doing wrong? Thinking about a custom exhaust for my 96 7.3 turbo. Any ideas?


Sorry I missed these questions guys; Bigdaddy I owe you for pulling me out of the mud so when you're ready give me a shout. 



Chapman5011 said:


> I want to have 4 more rocket launchers put on the front on my ttop roof. I have 4 in the back like most. But now I want 4 in the front and maybe 1 on each side amounted at an angle. So possibly 6..... But 4 for sure.
> Would I need to buy them or can you make them out of tubing. My boat is in orange beach, trailered, so I could bring it where ever.


I don't have quite the juice for anodized aluminum, takes a lot of heat to make it look right. Stainless is no problem but I have no idea where to find it affordably.


----------



## wld1985

I have one of those 110cc 4-wheels and the exhaust came apart from the flange off the bottom of the motor.. I'd like to sell the 4-wheeler,you think you might be able to tack it back on with some low heat? What kinda price... pretty easy to get to.


----------



## fairpoint

I have a utility trailer that needs some tlc...Where are you located....?


----------



## sureicanfish

wld1985 said:


> I have one of those 110cc 4-wheels and the exhaust came apart from the flange off the bottom of the motor.. I'd like to sell the 4-wheeler,you think you might be able to tack it back on with some low heat? What kinda price... pretty easy to get to.


i dont mind giving it a whirl, PM me if you want to drop it by some time



fairpoint said:


> I have a utility trailer that needs some tlc...Where are you located....?


I'm in Milton, off of Avalon and behind the industrial park, happy to take a look


----------



## sureicanfish

Bump! It's breakin stuff season, happy to help with repairs!


----------



## Spoolin Up

sure said:


> Bump! It's breakin stuff season, happy to help with repairs!



That gadget you made me worked like a champ btw. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish

To the top!


----------

